# Sharing Your Kindle



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Isn't it funny how attached we get to our Kindles?!  My daughter is home from college and started reading Dead Until Dark on my Kindle (Brigit) while I was at work.  She just left to go babysit and I let her take Brigit with her (since I am supposed to be working anyway).  I was like a nervous mother with a newborn...Be careful, watch that she doesn't fall out of the case (still using the one it came with until hopefully I get my Oberon one for Christmas), keep it out of the reach of the kids, etc!  Now that they are gone...my daughter and Brigit    I feel like something is missing!  First time I think I've been without my Kindle since I got it.  I think I have a serious addiction!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

That series is very addicting. I am still waiting for my mom to notice all the charges I made to purchase the whole series.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> Isn't it funny how attached we get to our Kindles?! My daughter is home from college and started reading Dead Until Dark on my Kindle (Brigit) while I was at work. She just left to go babysit and I let her take Brigit with her (since I am supposed to be working anyway). I was like a nervous mother with a newborn...Be careful, watch that she doesn't fall out of the case (still using the one it came with until hopefully I get my Oberon one for Christmas), keep it out of the reach of the kids, etc! Now that they are gone...my daughter and Brigit  I feel like something is missing! First time I think I've been without my Kindle since I got it. I think I have a serious addiction!


You nicer then me, I don't let anyone borrow my kindle, Most time I don't let Faith out of my sight


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

After trying to share with my daughter for two weeks, I bought her her own. I believe Kindles are inherently unshareable.

L


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> After trying to share with my daughter for two weeks, I bought her her own. I believe Kindles are inherently unshareable.
> 
> L


I glad that I not the only one who feel like that


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

there are a select few who have held Melia. My fellow book-loving friend, my aunt, and my uncle (who now demostrates my kindle at family christmas parties) other than that people can look and touch. I also let my professors hold my kindle.

luckily I am an also the only big reader in the family cuz I don't share electronic device devices with my family. If something out of the ordinary happens to the device everyone blames me. (even when I live on the other side of the state while going to college)


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Share My Kindle Somebody must be smoking crack!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

My wife and I have no problem sharing; she has it from 6:00 a.m. until midnight and I can use it the rest of the time.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> After trying to share with my daughter for two weeks, I bought her her own. I believe Kindles are inherently unshareable.
> 
> L


I completely agree! As soon as I can afford another one she'll be getting her own...probably for her next birthday. I'll just have to check her bag when she leaves to go back to school!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

jah said:


> You nicer then me, I don't let anyone borrow my kindle, Most time I don't let Faith out of my sight


I'm with you! The only time I let my daughter borrow Bibi she had to stay about 4 feet from me. Other than that? Forget it. I'd love to get her one of her own but Christmas gifts were already purchased. I might try to get her one after Christmas, and after shipping times are reasonable again, for her birthday and Christmas '09.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm the same way - noone touches Emerson!  I do have a friend who bought her own after traveling with me and seeing what a great thing Kindles are.  I thought I would be a good pal and loan her my saddle medge leather cover until she could get one of her own (I also have the black leather).  Well,,, that was over a month ago and I don't have my cover back.  Let this be a warning to the rest of you - don't even loan your accessories.  I love that cover -they don't make them anymore, and I don't know if I will ever get it back.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm planning on loaning it briefly to my roommate so she can read a story from the Ellery Queen Mystery Magazine, but I've always been pretty bad about...erm..sharing. 

Maybe it's because I like to keep my stuff in pristine condition, maybe it's because I've lost some things that were borrowed by other people, whatever, I just like to keep my stuff to myself.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> My wife and I have no problem sharing; she has it from 6:00 a.m. until midnight and I can use it the rest of the time.


How generous of Mrs. Jeff. You are one lucky guy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Nonononononononoooo!  Sharing is out of the question.  borrow my car?, no probs..need a few bucks? no problem..put the Kindle down slowly gently and move away slowly.

I do not share my tooth brush and no one touches the Kindle.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I'm planning on loaning it briefly to my roommate so she can read a story from the Ellery Queen Mystery Magazine, but I've always been pretty bad about...erm..sharing.
> 
> Maybe it's because I like to keep my stuff in pristine condition, maybe it's because I've lost some things that were borrowed by other people, whatever, I just like to keep my stuff to myself.


I adore EQMM!! Was a subscriber for about 15 years, then let it lapse because I was running out of reading time. Same with Alfred Hitchcock Mystery Magazine. One of the big pluses for Kindle over any other ereader was that I can get my mystery mags again. I'm so excited! I haven't actually subscribed yet... I've got 6 pages of content to wade through first, but I will be on board with them shortly.


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've offered to share my Kindle with my boyfriend but so far he has yet to take me up on it.  I don't read exclusively on my Kindle, so if I'm reading an old fashioned book, I wouldn't mind if he wanted to use Clementine.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> After trying to share with my daughter for two weeks, I bought her her own. I believe Kindles are inherently unshareable.


I think you've hit the nail on the head here Leslie. Maybe because kindle owners by definition tend to be avid readers who feel the need to have a book on hand no matter where we are or what we're doing. Sharing a kindle means having to go for an undefined period of time without having your reading material available to you. That is traumatic for us! Not to mention how a relationship with a friend or relative might be impacted if anything bad happened to the kindle while in the other person's possession. You know the old saying about never loan money to a good friend? Well I think that might be doubly true about kindles.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

No one else has gotten to hold Sawyer yet but me. I actually wouldn't mind sharing him with Mr. Nemo, but he still turns his nose up at him. (grumble "Waste of money..." grumble) I asked him if he would like me to get him_American Lion_ Kindlized for Christmas, and got a haughty snort.
Oh well. More Sawyer for me!

Nemo


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I let my 14 year old grandson read Twilight on mine but I didn't know what to do with myself. I told him I would buy him one, he thought it was cool. I don't think that is what he said but I can't remember the teen lingo.  

Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

It hasn't been an issue for BJ and me, yet. He has such a backlog of DTB's, while I was mostly caught up. That may all change once he is through with those Fire and Ice things that he refuses to say that he hates.  LOL.

Or I may just have to continue to "find" books that he has not read yet....hrmmmmmmmmm.

If that doesn't work, he may end up getting one for his birthday. It is in July, so maybe by then the backlog will have stopped.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I think Kindles are like a puppy dog; they are loyal to only one owner.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

kim said:


> I think Kindles are like a puppy dog; they are loyal to only one owner.


Ummmm.... our puppy dog is fanatically devoted to both of us.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I let my daughter download the first Twilight books when she was here Thanksgiving so I could show her how it works. Next thing I know she is reading while I am cooking and 2 1/2 days and another downloaded Twilight book later, I finally got my Kindle back! Those 2 1/2 days were agonizing! Kindles were not meant to be shared!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Angela said:


> I let my daughter download the first Twilight books when she was here Thanksgiving so I could show her how it works. Next thing I know she is reading while I am cooking and 2 1/2 days and another downloaded Twilight book later, I finally got my Kindle back! Those 2 1/2 days were agonizing! Kindles were not meant to be shared!


What a tragedy!


----------



## BMW (Oct 30, 2008)

I have 2 books on Cady that my husband would love to read:
http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Window-Lincoln-Rhyme-Novel/dp/B0013A1J74/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1229497781&sr=1-3








and
http://www.amazon.com/Bodies-Left-Behind-Novel/dp/B001KM0Y0I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1229498377&sr=1-1









however, as I bought my daughter a Kindle for Xmas and she is coming home for the holidays, he will have to borrow HERS to read them!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I will let other people use my Kindle (as yet unnamed) as much as they want. I have even set up a special time for them to use it - from 3:07:23 am  to 3:07:24 am. During that second, it's all theirs.

Steve


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I will let other people use my Kindle (as yet unnamed) as much as they want. I have even set up a special time for them to use it - from 3:07:23 am to 3:07:24 am. During that second, it's all theirs.
> 
> Steve


Now that makes sense - don't they always say, "Let me see that for a second." 

No one gets their hands on Libris, except me of course.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Um, no. Just no. I don't want anyone's paws on my stuff. Never have, never will.  . I will give you food, last slice of bread if needed,  but I do not share my gadgets. Nope. No can do. Do not like others paws on my things.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

jah said:


> You nicer then me, I don't let anyone borrow my kindle, Most time I don't let Faith out of my sight


No way, I'd let someone fondle my husband before they could touch Isabella. Even when demoing her, no touchie!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I will let other people use my Kindle (as yet unnamed) as much as they want. I have even set up a special time for them to use it - from 3:07:23 am to 3:07:24 am. During that second, it's all theirs.
> 
> Steve


LOL, I will have to remember that for when some one asks if they can see my kindle for a second.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

No way will i share Kindle. I will let other look at him, but that is it.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't have a Kindle yet (hoping for one for Christmas!) and maybe I'll change how I feel when I finally get one, but I'm so excited about this technology that I want to share it with everyone.  When I do get one I'm going to have everyone download their own book so the whole family can try it out.  Maybe we'll be a family of Kindle owners one day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I got in trouble for slapping my brother's hand away from my k. No I'm not sharing my K with him. He already drop my dear k


----------

